

Facebook's 'Awesome' Announcement: Video Calling - joejohnson
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/columnist/edwardbaig/2011-07-06-facebook-video-chat_n.htm

======
pilgrim689
I think a good point to take away from this announcement is that it might be
easier for FB to match g+'s features than for g+ to grab FB's massive user
base.

Then again, the "g+ integrates with all existing Google services" is a very
strong argument.

I'll get the popcorn.

------
1010011010
oooh, I hope gmail and g+ get that soon

------
utopianmonk
'Awesome'...not even close. It does not work on linux. Its prompting me to
install an exe. not cool!!

------
WalterSear
"Quick. Someone announce something this week. Anything."

